# Bots?



## Lexiand (Jul 14, 2021)

HeY Guys dO YoU wanT FRee sEX ChAT?





Jokes aside as anyone else got this message?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

Always through my e-mail, but I've never gotten one on discord. XD


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)

Did you report it

And no, I guess it just liked you best


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2021)

same exact message, the scamers are not even varying their names ...

although its gone now because i reported the message to me as spam


----------



## Maur (Jul 14, 2021)

Ditto.
Emily seems like a nice and legit person. I'm going to go give her my credit card number.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2021)

everyones ssn is 123456789

whoever really has that number can give it to scammers without them thinking its real...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 14, 2021)

She's not good enough for you, Lexi. You deserve better.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)

used to know an Emily

was kind of a beeeeeeeitch tbh


----------



## Maur (Jul 14, 2021)

Guys, I think Emily is ghosting me. What ever shall I do?


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> She's not good enough for you, Lexi. You deserve better.


Well And I did get something better.
*A BF*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 14, 2021)

I got it, too.  
If I had kik I would have messaged "quack" repeatedly.


----------



## Maur (Jul 14, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I got it, too.
> If I had kik I would have messaged "quack" repeatedly.


Plot twist: Emily is actually a very lonely duck.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2021)

more likely plot twist, "she" is a AI


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 14, 2021)

Maur said:


> Plot twist: Emily is actually a very lonely duck.


Well, like they say, there are plenty of other diving ducks in the sea.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)

ben909 said:


> more likely plot twist, "she" is a AI


more like AS


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 14, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> used to know an Emily
> 
> was kind of a beeeeeeeitch tbh


Same bro


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 24, 2021)

Got one today one my phone for the first time


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Got one today one my phone for the first time
> 
> View attachment 116979


I strongly recommend NEVER responding to these texts, emails, PMs in any fashion.  My old phone number was being saturated with hookup solicitation bots that were unblockable on my phone because they originated from something that wasn't a phone number and were spammed to dozens of recipients at once.  New one is mostly just scam calls about customs finding drugs in my name or active arrest warrants or auto warranties, with a couple oddball one-ring-hang-up calls from Kenya.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 24, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I strongly recommend NEVER responding to these texts, emails, PMs in any fashion.  My old phone number was being saturated with hookup solicitation bots that were unblockable on my phone because they originated from something that wasn't a phone number and were spammed to dozens of recipients at once.  New one is mostly just scam calls about customs finding drugs in my name or active arrest warrants or auto warranties, with a couple oddball one-ring-hang-up calls from Kenya.


Alright, thanks for the heads up. I almost never get them. I only remember one from the past come to think of it. I have a powerful security setting thankfully.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 24, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Got one today one my phone for the first time
> 
> View attachment 116979


Same here! Only mine was like
"College girl looking for any kind of work", followed by a link.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Same here! Only mine was like
> "College girl looking for any kind of work", followed by a link.


Mine ranged from "I'm so lonely..." followed by a link to outright, blunt solicitations of meet-and-fuck.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 24, 2021)

Lol XD
Haven't seen any on Discord, nor heard any. It's funny though >p<

In Terry's case... I get some via SMS. Yeah, the universal one on cellphones...

Holy [redacted], why are there only [redacted] on those ads? Those ads definitely don't know me! ÒnÓ
(Joking, they got their purpose, that's why.. However I'm one of those random irrelevant targets.. Xd)


----------

